
An elementary illustrated introduction to simplicial sets - colinprince
http://arxiv.org/abs/0809.4221
======
j2kun
I'm surprised that this level of sophisticated mathematics would show up on
Hacker News at all. I can't imagine many readers finding it useful or even
interesting.

